# Gollum?  Elfish? Hobbit? or just something weird?



## elffanman (Nov 17, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone knew exactly what Smeagol was before the ring turned him. Was he good or already with a touch of evil? Thanks guys for your help! 



 Thanks if you could answer my question.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 17, 2002)

he was of hobbit sort the family name woz the stoors, he always dug holes, he didnt like the sun/moon, i cant find n e where sayin he woz either good or bad

Celeb


----------



## elffanman (Nov 17, 2002)

*thanks guys!*

i appreciate your quickness in reply. I was under the impression that he was Hobbit but was unsure.

Thanks again.


----------

